# Blimin Cysts



## Jod1976 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Well we had our first appointment at Barts today - have so far had 2 cycts removed and have gone today to find I now have another 11.5cm one on my left ovary....so fed up of this - i just don't know which way to turn - just don't understand why it keep happening.

Have been told we need ICXI now and not IVF due to lazy boys!! I just feel like there is always a hurdle.

Does anyone else suffer with these horrible cycts and if so can give me some words of wisdom!

I look forward to hearing from anyone

Jod


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there Jod, just a post to say, please keep your head up hun, I was TTC for 8 years with not one peep of a   . I suffered with cysts several times and had them removed. I even had one large one during my treatment, and when I had my EC they removed it and luckily was bless with a child.
Wishing you all the luck in the world 
Elisa x


----------



## Jod1976 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you so much for your reply - thats so good to hear.

I see you have been blessed with 2 children - what an amazing thing.

I am back in for the op on the 28th.  I have the head of Barts and her colleague working on me, they are actually hoping to be able to remove a lot of the adhesions which would be amazing.

She did say to me not to worry if I go a cyst before or during treatment, they would do as you have had and have it removed easily.

I am pleased we are going straight to ICSI, I am hoping it cuts out some of the heartache that other treatments could possibly bring.

Fingers corssed we can start within the next couple of months

Jod


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Honey, keep strong as miracles do happen... do strongly believe in that. All the best for the 28th


----------

